# Have you found USA much cheaper than UK



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi on reading other threads, and having done several visits to the USA. I have found loads of stuff is way cheaper than the UK, ranging from technology all the way to food and drink. I think us in great Britain are getting a raw deal.


----------



## Ulann (Apr 27, 2007)

I think they are all expensive.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

I know but for first world cities I think you get much more for what you pay in the US than the UK. I think the services offered by the councils including health welfare is better in the US plus electronics are way cheaper.


----------



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

I'm new here and am amazed at how much cheaper it is. I guess it is helped by the strength of the pound, but it's definitely less espensive than the UK.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

You'll really notice the difference when you travel outside the US. If you are used to having pounds to spend, and now you are exchanging US dollars, you'll find that suddenly the cheap countries don't seem so cheap any more. Even if though you really aren't spending any more money, you'll be thinking in dollars.


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

Paperback books that sell for GBP 7.99 sell for USD 7.99. That's half price. I met someone traveling in the US who told me that held for just about everything, the numbers are the same for most things.


----------



## Grania (May 29, 2007)

Oh, it's egregious.


----------



## Maya (Apr 11, 2007)

I noticed the same thing Peter when visiting the US from the UK and was wondering whether it was because of the strong pound. It would be interesting to see if American salaries were at similar levels to those in the UK and whether there was more disposable income.


----------



## ZARTAN (Nov 18, 2007)

one thing i noticed thats alot cheap in usa is contact lense solution, and also doing laundry. the prices are basically half.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Maya said:


> I noticed the same thing Peter when visiting the US from the UK and was wondering whether it was because of the strong pound. It would be interesting to see if American salaries were at similar levels to those in the UK and whether there was more disposable income.


Americans generally have more disposable income than any other country in the world.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am an American residing in Portugal.
America's prices are less than UK and of course Portugal.
Besides this the people living or visiting American can clip coupons for discounts from veggies to cleaning products and almost everything in between.
Sales and outlets that really offer great reduced prices on almost everythig you can buy............
Eateries that offer discount days and one price all you can eat, the list could go on and on!

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------

